# Maverick Summer League Highlights



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Rockets Mavericks
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gZ3ayDEix1E"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gZ3ayDEix1E" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Kings-Mavericks
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tPkgjwg_MFk"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tPkgjwg_MFk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Wolves-Mavericks
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7MB8Wlmg10U"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7MB8Wlmg10U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Mavs v. Hawks
http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...=NBA.com&lc2=teamsites&siteid=team&video=team

Mavs v. Spurs 1
http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...=NBA.com&lc2=teamsites&siteid=team&video=team

Mavs v. Jazz 1
http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...=NBA.com&lc2=teamsites&siteid=team&video=team


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs / Jazz
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ATopDX--Kn4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ATopDX--Kn4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Mavericks-Spurs
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7g4Ss2Tyc_8"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7g4Ss2Tyc_8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Mavericks-Hawks
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DNxJ6OY2ICU"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DNxJ6OY2ICU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...mmerleague_060727.asx&video=blank&video=blank

The last play is an insane Pops windmill. No one make that their avatar, the second MFFL gets my SM payment in, that's mine.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...mmerleague_060727.asx&video=blank&video=blank
> 
> The last play is an insane Pops windmill. No one make that their avatar, the second MFFL gets my SM payment in, that's mine.


 I'll make that my avatar!


Edit: Damnti I dont know how to download files of NBA.com


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

M F F L said:


> I'll make that my avatar!
> 
> 
> Edit: Damnti I dont know how to download files of NBA.com


Interesting how you say that instead of saying "Oh, I better get Stack's SM payment in..." :wink:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

As I said before man, the admins are feuding over who gets the cash so once I find out who gets it and they give me the adress, your'll be an SM


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

Ager looks like a special player. Hopefully he is able to take the starting spot soon. Right he could be anywhere from starting to the D League. Rawle Marshall has been one of the best player in the Summer League but now he's gone in that last trade. The guy that has impressed me some is Pops. We should sign him.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> The guy that has impressed me some is Pops. We should sign him.


Damn Tersk, your new guy thinks like me. Welcome to the boards and welcome to the Nana Papa Yaw Mensah-Bonsu bandwagon.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...r06_sandal_060720.asx&video=blank&video=blank

DAL-SAS Meeting 2. Very nice Ager highlights.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ager on fire! Played like the player we've been wanting


PLEASE SIGN THE WHALE KILLER!


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

I haven't seen that game yet. I believe it is starting on nbatv again in about 30 minutes if anyone missed it from before. Hopefully Ager becomes our future shooting guard.


----------

